# What do we look like, anyway?



## Patrizia

Okay, sorry these are so big, still learning here but here are a few of my clan.. This is Bijoux and Lily.. I love her chewing on his ear but it looks like she is up to something.. trust me .. she is.. LOL

.. Bijoux is disabled, which is why he sits the way he does..

The rest are Bijoux in the wheel chair, Bijoux smiling, Lily when I first got her and my husband and I on vacation with the fur kids (bijoux is in front of me and LOVES that wheel chair,trust me he has NO idea he is disabled, and can still beat Lily at fetch out of the chair, at home he hops like a rabbit and as you can see he is crazy happy) , you should see him zoom down the beach.. and of course in the car driving around town totally secure and NOT a projectile which is good and we get lots of stares when its "mommy" and the fur babies in the back.. LOL.. and my favorite.. Bijoux with mommy ...

We also have three cats.. don't even get me started with that group.. LOL

again sorry they are so large I will figure out how to fix that.. and thanks for all your help

(Note to Leslie and the other mods.. I promise when Oberon posts Monday this thread will go back to its regularly scheduled broadcast.. LOL)


----------



## Leslie

For those who are comfortable sharing pictures of themselves (not everyone is, I understand!), here's a thread to do so. What do we look like, anyway?

Here I am. Where am I? At the American Military Cemetery in Lorraine, France. My husband's uncle was killed on September 21, 1944 in the "second round of D-Day." I was (and am) the only person in the family to ever visit his grave. It was a very moving experience. The picture was taken on March 21, 2007.


----------



## TheJohnNewton

This is me though there is a rumor I look older now.


----------



## Shizu

Patrizia: They are so cute. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Avalon

Patrizia, they are darling.  What a nice family!  I have two cats, and my beloved little long-haired Chihuahua.

Leslie, great pic, and how wonderful you got there.  I'm devoted to my genealogy hobby, so I spend a lot of time in cemeteries.  I starting going for the info (birth/death dates of ancestors), but I've actually come to love them, they are usually so beautiful and peaceful.  And so moving.  Just reading the inscriptions in the "baby" section of my local cemetery brings me to tears every time.

John, we are all a bit older!  Nice pic, though.


----------



## Angela

Love the pics. My avatar is of me and my 2 youngest grandchildren: Jackson and Kate. I will post pictures later. I have a Lhasa Apso named Harley Davidson (figured it would be the only way I would ever have one) and will share pics of him too.


----------



## Sandpiper

How do I . . . .  I want to post a photo of me.  It's in PhotoBucket.  I'm trying to resize it there.  Photo as I have it is too big.  (I don't want to scare viewers here.)  So I resize it on Photobucket and hit "apply" there.  But when I put it here, it keeps poppin' up BIG.  What am I doing or not doing?


----------



## Leslie

Sandpiper said:


> How do I . . . . I want to post a photo of me. It's in PhotoBucket. I'm trying to resize it there. Photo as I have it is too big. (I don't want to scare viewers here.) So I resize it on Photobucket and hit "apply" there. But when I put it here, it keeps poppin' up BIG. What am I doing or not doing?


When you paste the code from photobucket at the beginning of the line, you'll see [IMG ]. Just go in there and add width= and a number. You might have to experiment to get the right size. Try [IMG width=300 ] or [IMG width=500 ] and see what happens. Delete the space next to the number. I had to include that here so that the brackets would show up in this message.

L


----------



## Sandpiper

Sorry, Leslie.  Just where do I put it in?  I've tried a few times with no success.


----------



## Leslie

Sandpiper said:


> Sorry, Leslie. Just where do I put it in? I've tried a few times with no success.


This is the code for inserting a picture from my album: (note, I have removed the [/IMG ] code at the end so you can see this.

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/lnicoll/Maine/bottomofkindlecopy.jpg

This is where you would insert the width command:

[IMG[color=red][b] width=300[/b][/color]]http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/lnicoll/Maine/bottomofkindlecopy.jpg

You may want to experiment with the number to figure out the right size.

In Photobucket, the line of code you want to copy and paste is the last one, IMG Code.

L


----------



## Sandpiper

This is a very recent photo. (Have I said -- I HATE having my picture taken?) I've since had my hair cut good bit shorter. Short hair = me. The picture was taken at a local restaurant during a message board mini lunch meet. A message board I've belonged to for a few years has "meets" set up by members. Its www.tvclubhouse.com .










Thanks, Leslie.


----------



## KBoards Admin

That's great! It works! 

Using that method, the forum resizes the picture to display it at the width that you specify. 

Another way - and generally the preferred way - to do this would be to resize it in Photobucket - as it will then load faster in this forum.

To do that:
- Upload the picture to Photobucket
- From the menu bar, select "Edit Images", then "Resize"
- Click on a photo to resize
- Change the width of the picture. (Hint: a good width for viewing in the forums is 800 pixels.)
- Click on "Apply" to apply the change
- Then scroll to the bottom of the screen and click on the 'Save a Copy' button or the 'Replace Original' button.

At that point, the changed picture will appear in your album, and you can use the "IMG" code to copy/paste into your posts here.

- Harvey


----------



## chynared21

*I don't have any pictures of myself alone...so here I am with Mike Zerbe on my right and Jonni Lightfoot on my left. They're from Air Supply.







*


----------



## colleen

Oh Chyna I am SO jealous!!!  I graduated high school in 1984, so I was definitely an Air Supply gal!!!  

Which reminds me - I am going to have to load some Air Supply on my iPod.  Always makes me feel young again!!

Where'd you meet them?


----------



## chynared21

colleen said:


> Oh Chyna I am SO jealous!!! I graduated high school in 1984, so I was definitely an Air Supply gal!!!
> 
> Which reminds me - I am going to have to load some Air Supply on my iPod. Always makes me feel young again!!
> 
> Where'd you meet them?


*Woo hoo...someone who didn't poke fun at me ;-p I've met them quite a few times and have seen them just under 100 times in the last 5 years. That picture was taken in Las Vegas in 2006. While their old stuff is classic...they have some really good new songs )*


----------



## Angela

Lucky girl chynared... I love air supply and have all their albums... yes, I said albums, not CDs!


----------



## Kirstin

I hate my pic taken - I prefer to be behind the camera, not in front of it.


----------



## Suzanne

Me with my two critters. Ruthie, the African Grey, is 19. Goober, the Amazon, is 21.


----------



## colleen

This is me... It was taken a few years ago near Pebble Beach. If anyone hasn't done it yet, I highly recommend driving up Hwy 1 in CA. We flew into LA, and drove all the way up to Napa (of course making stops along the way in wonderful places such as San Luis Obispo, Santa Barbara, Solvang, Carmel, Monterrey, San Fran, etc.). Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!










Also one of me and my BEAUTIFUL daughter taken last year when I went down for a football game:


----------



## chynared21

tx_angel said:


> Lucky girl chynared... I love air supply and have all their albums... yes, I said albums, not CDs!


*Shoot, I remember racing down to the record store for their latest 45s *


----------



## sandypeach

This is me at an Atlanta Braves spring training baseball game in March 2008










Here's a shot of me and my brother on stage in "The Sanders Family Christmas" (playing brothers!)










Last shot, my wife and me in Washington D.C. last summer (200


----------



## KBoards Admin

Seeing as this is a book-lover's forum, I'll post this pic of me taking my first (and only, so far) published book out of its box.










I really enjoyed how the whole family got excited about the box-opening.


----------



## TheJohnNewton

Harvey, 

You wrote a...  I'm scared to say it...  Paper book!!!    How could you?

chynared21,

While I wouldn't make fun of a persons taste in music, books, or whatever, almost 100 times in the last 5 years is a serious problem, lol.


----------



## chynared21

TheJohnNewton said:


> chynared21,
> 
> While I wouldn't make fun of a persons taste in music, books, or whatever, almost 100 times in the last 5 years is a serious problem, lol.


*LMAO Mr. Newton.... *


----------



## TheJohnNewton

Ok it must be said.  If the followers of the Greatful Dead are Deadheads then followers of Air Supply (who knew?) must be... um..  well you know...  Air Heads


----------



## chynared21

TheJohnNewton said:


> Ok it must be said. If the followers of the Greatful Dead are Deadheads then followers of Air Supply (who knew?) must be... um.. well you know... Air Heads


*LOL...you've got it!!! Though I'll let it be known that I don't refer to myself as an Airhead for obvious reasons...I like to think of myself as an old friend *


----------



## Kirstin

I am REALLY enjoying seeing what you all look like!!


----------



## Buttercup

This is me with two of my Bassets Rosie & Tucker at Carmel beach here in Ca, it's about 25 minutes from where I live. It was taken a few months before I added Basset #3, Miles.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Harvey said:


> Seeing as this is a book-lover's forum, I'll post this pic of me taking my first (and only, so far) published book out of its box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed how the whole family got excited about the box-opening.


LOL!!! You wrote Zunes for Dummies. I bought a copy for my brother when he first got his Zune.


----------



## TheJohnNewton

Buttercup,

You live 25 min from Carmel beach?  Nice    And of course Carmel is a dog city.


----------



## Kirstin

Harvey - by the way - your girls are gorgeous!!  Twins??


----------



## Kirstin

Buttercup said:


> This is me with two of my Bassets Rosie & Tucker at Carmel beach here in Ca, it's about 25 minutes from where I live. It was taken a few months before I added Basset #3, Miles.


dang it!! we wanna see Miles too!!


----------



## chynared21

*Buttercup...the kids are so darn cute!!!*


----------



## Buttercup

Thanks guys! Miles can be seen on the pets thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203.0.html, there are also other pics of Rosie & Tucker.


----------



## Kirstin

Buttercup said:


> Thanks guys! Miles can be seen on the pets thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203.0.html, there are also other pics of Rosie & Tucker.


aww!! Miles is as cute as his brother and sister!! Binky and Andy are adorable too!!

OK..... what is agility class


----------



## Buttercup

We sometimes go to an agility for fun class, haven't been in a while though.  There are a few youtube video links a few posts down where you can see Rosie & Miles having some fun!

Binky and Andy are such sweet boys.  Andy will be 14 in April and Binky is almost a year and a half.  It wasn't too long ago that I had 5 cats myself, but sadly I've had far too many go to the bridge in the last few years.


----------



## kellyoz

Here's a recent picture taken last year as I was preparing to perform in my command's color guard unit. Enjoy!


----------



## Kirstin

kellyoz said:


> Here's a recent picture taken last year as I was preparing to perform in my command's color guard unit. Enjoy!


Hi Kellyoz - Welcome and Happy Vetrans Day!!


----------



## Leslie

Great picture, Kelly! Thanks for sharing!

L


----------



## kellyoz

Awwww....shucks!  Thanks Kirstin and Leslie!


----------



## Mom of 4

Here I am at the Grand Canyon this summer with our two oldest boys.









ok, could that picture be ANY BIGGER?!?!


----------



## chynared21

*Awww Mo4....great picture, thanks for sharing!*


----------



## Kirstin

Mom of 4 said:


> Here I am at the Grand Canyon this summer with our two oldest boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, could that picture be ANY BIGGER?!?!


GREAT photo!! Beautiful family. I must say - it is fun to see what everyone looks like. I haven't been to the GC since I was your boys age.... I'd love to go back. Beautiful scenery.

PS - What kind of camera are you using Every thing is so sharp and clear and colorful... I'm having camera envy.


----------



## Mom of 4

I love my camera too!  It is a Kodak easy share DX7590.  A few years old, total point and shoot.  It's wonderful!
So was the Grand Canyon.  A perfect trip for all the kids, 10, 8, 3 & 2!  The whole family in a motor home.  A great summer trip!


----------



## colleen

VERY nice picture!  I am so envious - the GC is one of my wish trips.  I too want to do the whole motor home thing.  Hubby thinks we should just fly out there though.  Still - I just want to see it!!!


----------



## Angela

This is a picture of me created on YearbookYourself.com It is supposed to represent the class of 1996.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Kirstin said:


> Harvey - by the way - your girls are gorgeous!! Twins??


Yes, they are twins and they are an absolute delight. Thanks, Kirsten! (Sorry I missed your reply until now.)


----------



## Guest

Me at the kids table...if you knew me better, you would appreciate the joke.










Me with Kim Harrison and "Guy"


----------



## Angela

There aren't very many pictures of me as I am always the one with the camera. This was taken on October 6, 2006 just a few hours after the birth of my only grandaughter, Kate Addison. Big brother, Jackson Paul, was 3 1/2 years old.


----------



## sjc

I just came back from my spa treatment


----------



## Kirstin

sjc said:


> I just came back from my spa treatment


hey!! that's my granny!


----------



## Guest

I got it backwards.. I was going to say I hope you got your money back.. oh well never mind.


----------



## Jeff

Camden, my 7 month old great-grandson, posed for a Christmas book promotion...










well, maybe not.


----------



## Mikuto

This is me on my patio, before the lawn maintenance guys showed up and randomly ripped out all our greenery. I sort of liked having my own jungle...


----------



## quickfics

That box isn't fooling anybody. I don't believe your cannon is loaded. Plus it's misspelled, so any semi-literate burglar will know it's a cunning ruse.


----------



## ljloula

Enjoyed peeking at everyone, plus families and pets. No recent photos of me here at work, so I'll post another time. Laurie


----------



## Scathach

random pic of me at work


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOW that is nice to be able to put a face with the user name.


----------



## thejackylking #884

This is me and my family on a trip to the science center in Paris. This is the '70's room.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

thejackylking said:


> [/URL][/IMG] This is me and my family on a trip to the science center in Paris. This is the '70's room.


Your photo doesn't show up


----------



## thejackylking #884

I fixed it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

thejackylking said:


> I fixed it.


That's better! Nice looking family.


----------



## Guest

Wow, that is some wild looking wallpaper. So, glad you said it was at a museum. Was beginning to doubt your taste level. LOL


----------



## ljloula

I bet the museum was great!


----------



## thejackylking #884

It was a very interesting trip to say the least.  The Science center was great.


----------



## Suzanne

Very nice pictures! thejackylking, my eyeballs went   at that wallpaper! Could you imagine living amongst all that visual noise? Yikes!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I, too, was very concerned that that might be your home's wallpaper. 
Thanks for posting that pic!


----------



## Jeff

I kinda like the wallpaper. Anybody got any acid?


----------



## chynared21

Suzanne said:


> Very nice pictures! thejackylking, my eyeballs went  at that wallpaper! Could you imagine living amongst all that visual noise? Yikes!!!


*Slightly OT but following the wallpaper theme...when DH and I were looking for an apartment to rent we saw a semi where each room had a "color". The shag carpeting matched the color of the mirrored/foiled wallpaper! Talk about color overload 

Now back to our regularly scheduled program *


----------



## Suzanne

Oh, the '70s. Tim & I were married in '73. On a Harley no less. And I won't even go into what was on our wedding cake!!!   But even with us being wild & crazy kids, we did not have that ugly wallpaper!!


----------



## ljloula

Hey, you know we're here if you ever want to share pics! 

Here's a pic from the summer ~ a friend made the earrings as a birthday gift and we were trying to get a good shot of that.









And this is a really tiny library in the Adirondacks near where one of Bill's sisters lives. Pic from a few years ago.


----------



## Angela

Thanks for sharing pics, Laurie!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Here's a photo of me and my late best buddy Jake, who wasn't at all interested in being included in the photo process. At this point, I was having trouble not laughing at his efforts to get back to the top of the cat tree where the warm air was keeping him happy 

I'm the one wearing glasses.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

jmiked said:


> Here's a photo of me and my late best buddy Jake, who wasn't at all interested in being included in the photo process. At this point, I was having trouble not laughing at his efforts to get back to the top of the cat tree where the warm air was keeping him happy


Great picture. Thanks for sharing, I am a cat lover also.  Love the guitars too.
Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sorry.  I totally ignored the cat. . . checking out the guitars. . . .

Ann


----------



## ljloula

Thanks for the pics ~ Jake is a handsome boy!


----------



## Lotus

This is me


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Sorry. I totally ignored the cat. . . checking out the guitars. . . .
> 
> Ann


Heh, heh. That's about a third of my collection. I actually play them all at various times, they each have a particular sound that I like.

Mike


----------



## ljloula

Hi Lotus!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great picture Lotus.

Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I changed my avatar so you can see what I look like, and here's a picture of my kids (it's not recent, but a favorite):










and my husband:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for the photo Luv, you kids are adorable!


----------



## Kirstin

luvmy4brats said:


> I changed my avatar so you can see what I look like, and here's a picture of my kids (it's not recent, but a favorite):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my husband:


sooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kirstin, I noticed your Walt Disney quote. Funny, that picture of my husband was taken at Disneyworld..He doesn't normally look like that, really. He's a very conservative retired Marine. It's one of my favorite pictures of him.


----------



## Mom of 4

Luv,

GREAT PHOTO!  I have just the opposite, 3 boys then my girl.
Aren't we lucky to have so much ENERGY in the house?!?

Theresa


----------



## Guest

Oh my, can you levitate just the boy or can you do them all?


----------



## ljloula

Fun pic!


----------



## Leslie

Hahaha, what a great picture! I love the little boy in his Ninja turtles underwear (or whatever they are). Those days seem long ago. Now my son is into boxers with pretzels and mugs of beer on them. Of course, he won't let me take a picture of them! LOL

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mom of 4 said:


> Luv,
> 
> GREAT PHOTO! I have just the opposite, 3 boys then my girl.
> Aren't we lucky to have so much ENERGY in the house?!?
> 
> Theresa


Oh, one boy is MORE than enough. He's got twice the energy the 3 girls have combined. If he had been born first, he'd be an only child.



Leslie said:


> Hahaha, what a great picture! I love the little boy in his Ninja turtles underwear (or whatever they are). Those days seem long ago. Now my son is into boxers with pretzels and mugs of beer on them. Of course, he won't let me take a picture of them! LOL
> 
> L


Spiderman. For a long time it was all I could do to keep even that much on him! Every time I turned around, he was nekkid, running all over the house. He's outgrown that stage thank heavens.



Vampyre said:


> Oh my, can you levitate just the boy or can you do them all?


_Wingardium Leviosa_.....


----------



## KCFoggin

Oh okay. This is me 










And this is my best pal Beaucephus (bobo) for short


----------



## Leslie

KC, good to meet you! Thanks for the picture. Love the dog...

L


----------



## Angela

I just love seeing new pictures of everyone!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for sharing the photos KC!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Leslie said:


> Hahaha, what a great picture! I love the little boy in his Ninja turtles underwear (or whatever they are). Those days seem long ago. Now my son is into boxers with pretzels and mugs of beer on them. Of course, he won't let me take a picture of them! LOL
> 
> L


I'm guessing he has yet to discover the boxers with the power button symbol on them. I think the symbol even glowed in the dark

Power button symbol:









I can't find it anymore. Got a pair for a friend a couple of years ago. Its a funny gift for a techy guy.


----------



## lintqueen

Here's me:








and the cute little one is my puppy, India (http://www.lintqueen.com/gallery/puppy)


----------



## ljloula

What a cute little one!


----------



## tessa

hi Lintqueen glad your here

Please tell up what kind of puppy you have its so cute. How big will it get.

Tessa


----------



## lintqueen

tessa said:


> hi Lintqueen glad your here
> 
> Please tell up what kind of puppy you have its so cute. How big will it get.
> 
> Tessa


She's a pomeranian and has topped out at 9.75 lbs. Here's one of her full-grown self:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hello, Lintqueen, welcome to Kindleboards!  Love your pics, what a cute pup India is!

Thanks for sharing.  Please head over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself and your Kindlestatus!  Then check out accessories and the Book Corner!  We have Book Klubs starting now!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

India is adorable! Thanks for sharing the photo of you and your baby.

Linda


----------



## sjc

Patrizia:  I know many of us wish we looked like you; you are stunning.  But all the puppies are the most adorable!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I just took this picture 2 days ago at Disneyland, its me and my son on Autopia cars  He is 6 years old, the love of my life 









Here is also a picture of my hubby and my cat Thumper (I have 9 pets, just would take up to much room on the post....lol).


----------



## intinst

My big baby, Jetta, and I. It is amazing what dogs can be found at rescue groups, she's a full bloodedstandard poodle & fits well into our family with 2 other dogs and 3 cats.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for the photo. Jetta is beautiful!

Linda


----------



## MineKinder

Awww, Jetta is beautiful! I have 2 black Standard Poodles, there such wonderful dogs!


----------



## Guest

Well color me stupid.  When I saw Jeta, I thought she was a black lamb!  She such a pretty dog.

Rudy look like he's quite the character to.


We do have a pet thread where you can go wild with pet pics if you want to.


----------



## KCFoggin

intinst said:


> My big baby, Jetta, and I. It is amazing what dogs can be found at rescue groups, she's a full bloodedstandard poodle & fits well into our family with 2 other dogs and 3 cats.


I use the same cut on my black poodle. He hates being groomed though.


----------



## theresa57

It's an old picture, but basically, this is me!


----------



## Guest

Howdy me!


----------



## BrassMan

OK, I'll play. (So to speak.)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Very nice pics everyone....its fun to see who you talk to.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Me at Mt.Charleston...if you are a big CSI fan you may have heard the name before.









Senior photo....I don't like ppl taking pictures of me...so this is pretty much the most recent pictures I have of myself. The pic isn't the best quality seeing that I forgot to clean the scanner first.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Very nice pic...I hate taking photos too, the one above was from my cell phone...my hubby begged me for 6 months to take a pic...LOL!


----------



## Avalon3

Neversleepsawink;) said:


>


Thanks for the pictures. It's always nice to put a face to the person's posts. I think this looks like Thumper.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Whoa. . . .Al. . . .your trumpet has too many valves!!  

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Avalon3 said:


> Thanks for the pictures. It's always nice to put a face to the person's posts. I think this looks like Thumper.


Thank you,
Yep that looks like Thumper...he has a little Gotee on the bottom of his chin too


----------



## Jeff

I look like this:


----------



## theresa57

Ok Jeff, judging by your "photo", you are either Tom Selleck or Sam Elliott!


----------



## Jeff

theresa57 said:


> Ok Jeff, judging by your "photo", you are either Tom Selleck or Sam Elliott!


Oops. That's Mark Twain. This is me.








...or it might be Tom Selleck or Sam Elliott.


----------



## theresa57

You know, I never realized that Tom and Sam resembled Mark Twain! lol
Nice pic Jeff!


----------



## Jeff

theresa57 said:


> You know, I never realized that Tom and Sam resembled Mark Twain! lol


When the crowd first began to gather here following Leslie from Amazon, I used Mark Twain as my avatar and everyone asked why I used a picture of Sam Elliott. I think old Samuel Langhorne Clemens would rather be mistaken for Tom Selleck.


----------



## BrassMan

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Whoa. . . .Al. . . .your trumpet has too many valves!!
> 
> Ann


Very sharp of you Ann! Yes, it does. It has four valves. (I play the fourth with a finger of the other hand.) It's a piccolo trumpet, an octave higher than a regular trumpet. I use it mainly for baroque music. I started out with a regular one. For proof, I give you Al the Younger!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cool!  As a flute player I've always wanted a piccolo flute, which, you know, most folks just call a piccolo.    I have also played an alto flute which sounds way cool.  But I can't justify the expense because I really just wouldn't play it that much.  

But, for the record, I do play trumpet music:  I play with our church group and sometimes the written obbligato parts are for Bb instruments.  So I've learned to transpose. . . .

Ann


----------



## BrassMan

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Cool! As a flute player I've always wanted a piccolo flute, which, you know, most folks just call a piccolo.  I have also played an alto flute which sounds way cool. But I can't justify the expense because I really just wouldn't play it that much.
> 
> But, for the record, I do play trumpet music: I play with our church group and sometimes the written obbligato parts are for Bb instruments. So I've learned to transpose. . . .
> 
> Ann


Excellent! Let's hear it for playing the "wrong" music! Or for the "wrong instruments" playing the right music!

I have another book out there, a book of duets I arranged for treble clef instruments. My duet buddy and I were tired of playing what was available for trumpet, so I got busy creating duets from the "wrong" music: Bach's Well Tempered Clavier and organ works, Handel's Water Music and Fireworks Music, his concerti grossi, Vivaldi's concertos, and so on. It's still in print, at http://www.charlescolin.com/descript.htm#CC1208. I wanted to call the book "Killer Duets," but the publisher seemed to be afraid that someone might die while playing them and sue (some are quite advanced), so they're just called "Baroque Duets."

Over the holidays, my daughter #2 was visiting and we sneaked off to church on a Saturday to jam a bit and play some stuff for trumpet and organ. If you'd like to hear a little of it, pm me and send me an email address and I'll send you a sample. Mind you, we're both duffers, but it doesn't sound that bad, really.

The duets would be cool for two flutes! Any treble clef instruments....

/////////////////Al


----------



## pomlover2586

Ok I'll play! This is My DH and I.


----------



## Guest

You are much too pretty for him.



Spoiler



I am just kidding...no really I am.[\spoiler]


----------



## pomlover2586

Aw you're very sweet!


----------



## John Steinbeck

Here I am.... a few years back working up in Alaska


----------



## Kathy

This was taken at my 40th high school reunion last summer.

I'm in the blue 3rd from the left. My best friend since 8th grade is on the left, the other 2 were on the drill team with me in high school. We had a great reunion.


----------



## Annalog

Here I am in two of my origami outfits. 








I wore this costume at work for Halloween 2004. It is the first of my origami costumes. I folded the Jester's Hat and Clown Nose which were designed by Jeremy Shafer. I designed and folded the Funny Money costume. This costume was made from paper, bird netting, and yarn. No glue or tape. The photo on the wall is of DH in version 1 of his Conan the Librarian costume. (See UHF 



 .)









In this one I am wearing the Peacock Vest that I designed and folded. I wore the vest for three days at PCOC 2005 in Phoenix. This picture was taken in 2008. The vest is made of 165 pieces of scrapbooking paper (mostly 6x6). Due to the weight of the vest, glue was used on the top four shoulder connections (front and back).

Anna


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Wow! I LOVE IT!!!!  Props for Individuality!


----------



## Angela

amazing Anna!!


----------



## Annalog

Vegas_Asian said:


> Wow! I LOVE IT!!!!  Props for Individuality!





Angela said:


> amazing Anna!!


Glad you enjoyed the photos, Vegas_Asian and Angela.

I have been creating Halloween costumes to wear at work for about 15 years. Nearly all of the costumes had a theme that related to something at work, usually a slogan or a character name with the same initials as the company. It was getting more difficult each year to come up with something different. After I had seen the Origami Masterworks exhibit at the Mingei International Museum in San Diego in 2003, I was inspired by the truly amazing origami displayed. While none of it was origami clothing, when I saw the complex figures, masks, intricate modular pieces, large scale models, etc., I was determined that my next costume would be origami. When I found the diagrams for the jester hat and clown nose by Jeremy Shafer, that decided the subject of my first origami costume.

The hat is designed to be folded from a single square of paper that is a different color on each side. No cuts or glue are used. It took a large square of paper.  The clown nose is also from a single square, no cuts or glue. (Much smaller of course!  ) It was actually comfortable to wear. I could not find module diagrams that I thought were sturdy enough to use for clothing without using glue so I designed my own. The module used in the jester costume is the first in a set of modules that I designed. The vest is also made from later modules in the same set (Interlocking Folding System). I created the paper money (International Funds of Success) from various denominations of US and Canadian dollars, Scottish pounds, Swedish krona, Sri Lankan rupees, and Japanese yen combined with clown and circus pictures. (I was also very careful to make sure none of the money would violate any of the rules I could find related to counterfeiting.  )

I am looking forward to my Kindle letting me have more bookshelf space for my origami books. The six shelf bookcase reserved for origami and papercraft books only has one free shelf left.

Anna


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Impressive, great creativity! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Annalog

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Impressive, great creativity! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks. My daughter thinks my Halloween costume obsession is another example of what she calls my OCD. I suspect she is right.  But I figure that we should enjoy our obsessive compulsions or what good are they?


----------



## BrassMan

That is so cool, Annalog!

I'm trying to remember the name of the physicist who turned origami into an amazing science, with computers and everything. I read an article about him somewhere--Smithsonian magazine, maybe. Do you know the name? He can create origami praying mantises and such that just seem impossible. 

Who is that guy?


----------



## Jeff

BrassMan said:


> Who is that guy?


Robert Lang?

EDIT: http://www.langorigami.com/


----------



## Jaderose

I'm in my avatar with my dad. Here's a pic of me from last week.


----------



## Guest

Kathy said:


> This was taken at my 40th high school reunion last summer.
> 
> I'm in the blue 3rd from the left. My best friend since 8th grade is on the left, the other 2 were on the drill team with me in high school. We had a great reunion.


Time has been very good to you and your friends. You all look great.



Annalog said:


> Here I am in two of my origami outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore this costume at work for Halloween 2004. It is the first of my origami costumes. I folded the Jester's Hat and Clown Nose which were designed by Jeremy Shafer. I designed and folded the Funny Money costume. This costume was made from paper, bird netting, and yarn. No glue or tape. The photo on the wall is of DH in version 1 of his Conan the Librarian costume. (See UHF
> 
> 
> 
> .)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this one I am wearing the Peacock Vest that I designed and folded. I wore the vest for three days at PCOC 2005 in Phoenix. This picture was taken in 2008. The vest is made of 165 pieces of scrapbooking paper (mostly 6x6). Due to the weight of the vest, glue was used on the top four shoulder connections (front and back).
> 
> Anna


That is just amazing. I didn't know origami was so intense. Very cool costumes.


----------



## Cowgirl

Me, the big guy and our precious granddaughter...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Hi all - this is me...not actual size


----------



## Kathy

Anna, What a great job you did. So original. Couldn't believe it. Cowgirl, you have beautiful granddaughter. Lovely family.


----------



## Guest

I think Kindle users are some of the best looking people I ever saw on th internet.


----------



## rho

<===== that's me -- my best side - on a good curl day 

hmmm let's see if I can get the image here ....


----------



## Suzanne

Wow, these are some great pictures! Thanks to everyone for sharing!


----------



## Annalog

BrassMan said:


> That is so cool, Annalog!
> 
> I'm trying to remember the name of the physicist who turned origami into an amazing science, with computers and everything. I read an article about him somewhere--Smithsonian magazine, maybe. Do you know the name? He can create origami praying mantises and such that just seem impossible.
> 
> Who is that guy?





Jeff said:


> Robert Lang?
> 
> EDIT: http://www.langorigami.com/


Correct answer BrassMan. Dr. Robert Lang is the physicist who quit his "day job" to focus on origami full time. He is one of many people who have been exploring the science and math of origami. I met Dr. Lang at PCOC 2005 in Phoenix where I attended one of his presentations. His designs were some of those that inspired me at the Mingei Museum in 2003.

In September 2006 I attended the Fourth International Conference on Origami in Science, Mathematics, and Education (4OSME) at the California Institute of Technology, Pasadena, California, USA. One of the plenary speakers was MacArthur "Genius" Award-winning Professor Erik Demaine of MIT who also has been the subject of articles connecting origami, math, and science. (See http://erikdemaine.org/.) The first conference in the series was held in 1989 in Italy, the next was in Japan, and the last two were held in California.

MIT has a paper folding club named OrigaMIT whose members have produced some amazing work. For example, Brian Chan of MIT (http://chosetec.darkclan.net/origami/) has the videos published on MIT TechTV including: http://techtv.mit.edu/videos/361-the-making-of-mens-et-manus-in-origami-vol-1, http://techtv.mit.edu/videos/389-fold-your-own-brass-rat, http://techtv.mit.edu/videos/211-origami-tour, and http://techtv.mit.edu/videos/660-folding-wall-e. I was fortunate to be able to attend a class on folding WALL-E taught by Brian. I was able to successfully fold a simplified version of WALL-E (fewer treads due to class time).

The three people mentioned above are a few of the many incredible origami artists whose work I find inspiring. Their origami designs range from simple to incredibly complex.

Anna


----------



## Annalog

Kathy said:


> Anna, What a great job you did. So original. Couldn't believe it. Cowgirl, you have beautiful granddaughter. Lovely family.


Thanks Kathy.


Vampyre said:


> I think Kindle users are some of the best looking people I ever saw on th internet.


I agree and they also have some of the best looking families.


rho said:


> <===== that's me -- my best side - on a good curl day
> 
> hmmm let's see if I can get the image here ....


I wish my hair was that curly!


----------



## rho

Annalog said:


> I wish my hair was that curly!


ahhh but how about that white   thanks - I love it now that I decided not to fight my hair anymore - makes life so much easier ...


----------



## Annalog

rho said:


> ahhh but how about that white   thanks - I love it now that I decided not to fight my hair anymore - makes life so much easier ...


I think the color is great! I agree that not fighting hair makes life easier. My hair is turning grey/white, especially in the front. It did work out well for my last Halloween costume. ;-)


----------



## rho

Annalog said:


> I think the color is great! I agree that not fighting hair makes life easier. My hair is turning grey/white, especially in the front. It did work out well for my last Halloween costume. ;-)


I had salt and pepper hair in high school - everyone thought I had it frosted -- just genetics though - I was totally grey by my late 20's and working on the white around the late 30's - but that is from my fathers side of the family everyone had white hair by 45 in the family.


----------



## Guest

People with curly hair want it straight.  People with straight hair want it curly.  I'd just like to have hair.


----------



## drenee

Vampyre said:


> I'd just like to have hair.


LOL. Poor Vampy


----------



## Guest

rho said:


> I had salt and pepper hair in high school - everyone thought I had it frosted -- just genetics though - I was totally grey by my late 20's and working on the white around the late 30's - but that is from my fathers side of the family everyone had white hair by 45 in the family.


I can sure sympathize with you. I found my first grey at 13 yrs. old. It took me a bit longer to get to the totally grey stage. However, I am still valiantly trying to fight it.


----------



## Guest

Well with Jim in the house, it's understandable.    You must be a very special person.    (not short bus special)  Um I better go read now.


----------



## Harmakhet

Vampyre said:


> People with curly hair want it straight. People with straight hair want it curly. I'd just like to have hair.


Right there with ya Vamp. Bad part is...I know of no bald/balding family members on either side of my family...I guess I got "lucky" with the genes. Hope my little one ends up with mom133d's hair genes.


----------



## ladyknight33

me and my daughter 27 years ago









most recent on the day she received her kindle - KiKi


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sorry. . . can't tell which of you is which in the second picture. 

<that's a Good Thing!>

 Ann


----------



## ladyknight33

Thanks Ann.....but she's in the white T shirt. Yes people do say we look like sisters.


----------



## intinst

The person with the biggest smile is the one who just got the new Kindle!


----------



## nelamvr6

Here's me:


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Here is me June 2008 at work....I pretty much still look like this, I think....


----------



## rho

LuckyRainbow said:


> I can sure sympathize with you. I found my first grey at 13 yrs. old. It took me a bit longer to get to the totally grey stage. However, I am still valiantly trying to fight it.


awww don't fight it - enjoy it -- and think of how many more books you can get for your your Kindle with the money you aren't spending on dye. And if your hair grows as fast as mine you are doing it almost weekly.


----------



## ConnieK

This is me with my buds at our last book club meeting. I'm on the far right in the brown sweater. I'm the only one yet with a Kindle but am working on converting them!


----------



## ConnieK

Oh boy - sorry about the size of that photo.  Will try to re-size.


----------



## Guest

ConnieK said:


> This is me with my buds at our last book club meeting. I'm on the far right in the brown sweater. I'm the only one yet with a Kindle but am working on converting them!


Can I join your book club? Then you'll have 2 Kindles!


----------



## ConnieK

Hmmm, tempting . . .  but, no boys (even with Kindles) allowed!!


----------



## Guest

Drat!  Oh well, it's a long drive there anyway.


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Here I am, asking that age old question...








Why did I buy this suit?? ...I DON'T KNOW!!!
But you can get one too, free! FROM THE GOVERNMENT!!
Write to me and I'll tell you HOW!!!!!!


----------



## didir1010

Here is a picture of me and my son. It is actually 2 years old.. so he is bigger and my hair is black again and tamer (usually!!)


----------



## Thumper

This is me, arguing with one of my cats over the computer










His blog is more popular than mine; I think he feels entitled...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

*blush*  Didn't know it was worth mentioning, Trekker....but thank you...


----------



## pomlover2586

Dang Trekker!!!! Down Boy!!!


----------



## busy91

That's me and my daughter in my avitar. 
Sometimes my hair is long, sometimes it is short.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am trying to get the pictures to be the right size.
Here I am:










good.
Now here is my fav guitar, just because I don't want my face to be lonely.


----------



## kevindorsey

I need some more courage


----------



## Sweety18

I'll post one once I get some batteries for my camera.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is a 1959 Gibson ES5 - Blues Guitar.  Concert body - 5" hollow body with the tripple pickups.
Bought it from a real pro in 1960 because he was having trouble going back and forth from it to his new Strat.
Yeah.....it is pretty bad to have a quality instrument and to be a good amateur - at best.
But I still won't part with it.
Thanks.


----------



## paisley

Okay, I guess I've been here long enough to post a photo, so I'll be brave and daring this morning.


----------



## ricky

Thumper, that kitty gives you away..... Busted !!!


----------



## Googlegirl

Here's a pic of me and my youngest son Ian ( 6yo) skiing in Boone NC this CHristmas.


----------



## Forster




----------



## KimmyA

Here's me and one of my monkeys.


----------



## drenee

Googlegirl said:


> Here's a pic of me and my youngest son Ian ( 6yo) skiing in Boone NC this CHristmas.


I love Boone. I have always wanted to retire there. It's so pretty.


----------



## Jill75

I also still have not mustered the courage to be in front of the camera. Well.. Im taking my leave now to take my pic.. Thanks for those who shared their pics.


----------



## Googlegirl

drenee said:


> I love Boone. I have always wanted to retire there. It's so pretty.


We had a blast. After that trip, I think as a family we've decided to skip Christmas and go skiing in Boone every year instead. 
I think we've talked my mom and sister into going as well.


----------



## drenee

Googlegirl said:


> We had a blast. After that trip, I think as a family we've decided to skip Christmas and go skiing in Boone every year instead.
> I think we've talked my mom and sister into going as well.


Can I be a sister too? LOL!
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin

ConnieK said:


> This is me with my buds at our last book club meeting. I'm on the far right in the brown sweater. I'm the only one yet with a Kindle but am working on converting them!


My daughters have a book club with their 6th-grade friends, and they're meeting today. They've asked to use my Kindle for it, but I've felt it's kind of a showy gadget to be using in front of their friends.

If I was in an adult book club, though -- oops, that just sounds wrong -- I would definitely bring my Kindle!!


----------



## ConnieK

Harvey said:


> My daughters have a book club with their 6th-grade friends, and they're meeting today. They've asked to use my Kindle for it, but I've felt it's kind of a showy gadget to be using in front of their friends.
> 
> If I was in an adult book club, though -- oops, that just sounds wrong -- I would definitely bring my Kindle!!


I love that your daughters have a book club at that age! I'm curious about what they are reading/discussing. My sixth grade niece loves my Kindle. I agree with you though - and, you might end up with a bunch of parents a bit miffed with you for introducing the latest and greatest (and pricey) reading gadget to their kids. 

My club is meeting this Saturday. I'll be bringing my K with me because the book is on it, but won't be making a big deal of it. It turns out one friend in particular is a die-hard DTB fan who just does not "get" the ereader attraction and can be quite vocal about it. She has NO idea what she is missing.


----------



## geoffthomas

Bump.  Doesn't anyone post here anymore......come on if I wasn't afraid to break a lens, well....
Just Sayin.......


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Bump. Doesn't anyone post here anymore......come on if I wasn't afraid to break a lens, well....
> Just Sayin.......


Geoff, after the DC meeting we can post a pic of ten people at once!


----------



## libros_lego

Just found this thread! It's nice to see how people look like. Very good looking people by the way.


----------



## Addie

Jenni said:


> Just found this thread! It's nice to see how people look like. Very good looking people by the way.


I agree!


----------



## Cindy416

Here I am with my beautiful daughters. I don't like to have pictures taken of me, so this is the only one you'll probably get.


----------



## Anju 

They are all three gorgeous - which one are you now?


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks!  I'm old, short, overweight one.    

MeganW (from these boards) is the bride.


----------



## Addie

You have such beautiful daughters. Good job!


----------



## geoffthomas

This is one of those times when a guy just says "nice pic".

So ...... nice pic.

(but Mrs. Jones you have a luvly daughter) - 2 actually.
And I can see that they get it from you.
Ok and it is a nice pic.


----------



## Cindy416

Awww, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## mlewis78

I didn't see this thread until today. My current avatar is me about 25 years ago. I cannot stand how pictures of me come out during the past 10 years, but here's one from around 2000, which is not as bad as more recent pics:


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> Geoff, after the DC meeting we can post a pic of ten people at once!


Ok, so I forgot and did not move any of the pics over here.
The meeting was on May 27th of this year, at Pentagon City Mall in the Washington, DC area.

Here are a couple of pics:








Van and Susan and Mike (KreelanWarrior) and Jan (scrappingforever) - Heather and Ann and Robin.
and








Van (Van in Arlington), Susan (Susan in VA), Ann (Ann in Arlington), Robin and Heather (Luvmy4brats).
Go see more pics at DC Meet a Success! thread.

Just sayin.......


----------



## NogDog

I'm one of the least photogenic people I know, but here's a recent photo showing what a graybeard I've become (along with my deepening frown lines as a result of my damaged right eye):


----------



## Susan in VA

It's nice to have faces to go with the names!!


----------



## Addie

Here's one of the most recent pics I have of me. It was so cold by the ocean!


----------



## NogDog

AddieLove said:


> Here's one of the most recent pics I have of me. It was so cold by the ocean!


Much easier to look at than my photo. 

Is that your family behind you?


----------



## Addie

LOL Nope! They're just some random Koreans.


----------



## NogDog

AddieLove said:


> LOL Nope! They're just some random Koreans.


Heh...I hope you don't think I'm one of those "all Koreans look the same" people, but it looked like a pleasant little family group to me (maybe brother and younger sister, or husband and daughter if you got married at a _really_ young age  ).


----------



## NogDog

Sugar said:


> My avatar is me, here is my pic a bit bigger


Definitely one of the most attention-grabbing avatars here, between the smile and the unusual camera angle.


----------



## mlewis78

AddieLove said:


> Here's one of the most recent pics I have of me. It was so cold by the ocean!


Where was this taken? You mention the ocean and I'm wondering which one and where. My hometown in NJ is on the ocean, so I take particular interest in shore pictures.


----------



## Bren S.

NogDog said:


> Definitely one of the most attention-grabbing avatars here, between the smile and the unusual camera angle.


awww ty


----------



## Addie

NogDog said:


> Heh...I hope you don't think I'm one of those "all Koreans look the same" people, but it looked like a pleasant little family group to me (maybe brother and younger sister, or husband and daughter if you got married at a _really_ young age  ).


No, not at all!  I have a hard time telling who is and isn't family with Koreans, and I'm half Korean! It's to be expected, though, when you don't spend a lot of time with a particular race to analyze that race's facial structures and learn the subtle or not-so-subtle differences.



mlewis78 said:


> Where was this taken? You mention the ocean and I'm wondering which one and where. My hometown in NJ is on the ocean, so I take particular interest in shore pictures.


It was in Korea. We were at what Koreans call the East Ocean.


----------



## back2nature

My avatar is me. I don't usually put a real pic of me up, but you seem like a nice group here.


----------



## NogDog

back2nature said:


> My avatar is me. I don't usually put a real pic of me up, but you seem like a nice group here.


My avatar is me, too...just not very recent.


----------



## back2nature

NogDog said:


> My avatar is me, too...just not very recent.


Ha ha.


----------



## Leslie

back2nature said:


> My avatar is me. I don't usually put a real pic of me up, but you seem like a nice group here.


Thank you! We try to be nice...and not bite. 

L


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> My avatar is me, too...just not very recent.


I can tell it's you though. 

L


----------



## Annie

Here is a fairly recent picture of me - it was my very first cruise with my family on my Spring Break.










And yes, I'm holding a towel elephant.


----------



## NogDog

Annie said:


> Here is a fairly recent picture of me - it was my very first cruise with my family on my Spring Break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I'm holding a towel elephant.


From my cabin just a couple weeks ago, I'm not sure if this was supposed to be a pig or something else, but it was cute enough in any case to warrant a photo:


----------



## Annie

NogDog said:


> From my cabin just a couple weeks ago, I'm not sure if this was supposed to be a pig or something else, but it was cute enough in any case to warrant a photo:


Haha. That's really cute! Where did you go?


----------



## CegAbq

Annie - those towel creations are great. And I love your website devoted to Rosie; it's very cute.


----------



## Annie

CegAbq said:


> Annie - those towel creations are great. And I love your website devoted to Rosie; it's very cute.


Haha, thanks. I wanted to make it special.


----------



## NogDog

Annie said:


> Haha. That's really cute! Where did you go?


It was a short cruise from Miami to Nassau and back on board the _Carnival Imagination_. It was a family reunion get-together with about 45 descendants and in-laws of my paternal grandparents.


----------



## Annie

Sounds like a great trip. If I had a family reunion, I honestly think we would take up one or two full floors of the cruise ship. We went on the _Navigator_ with Carribean cruise lines.


----------



## Bren S.

I love those towel animals that they leave for you on cruises


----------



## geoffthomas

This is good stuff folks, but let's have pics of YOU too.

Just sayin......


----------



## NogDog

BTW, here's a new photo of what the real NogDog (a.k.a. Noggin, a.k.a. The Nogginator) looks like:


----------



## mlewis78

NogDog said:


> BTW, here's a new photo of what the real NogDog (a.k.a. Noggin, a.k.a. The Nogginator) looks like:


Sweet dog.


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> BTW, here's a new photo of what the real NogDog (a.k.a. Noggin, a.k.a. The Nogginator) looks like:


Awww. He looks very lovable.


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:


> Awww. He looks very lovable.


The bright sunlight also makes it apparent to me that I need to get his brush out and attack that shedding undercoat.


----------



## Addie

Nogdog is beautiful! Uhh ... I mean handsome!


----------



## Aravis60

How cute! It looks like he's smiling!!


----------



## CegAbq

Trying to be brave here; I'm the white-haired one in the middle; the rest are my family (son/twin, oldest daughter, me, daughter/twin, husband). this was in June 2007, in Costa Rica when the twins had graduated from high school.


----------



## NogDog

CegAbq said:


> Trying to be brave here; I'm the white-haired one in the middle; the rest are my family (son/twin, oldest daughter, me, daughter/twin, husband). this was in June 2007, in Costa Rica when the twins had graduated from high school.


Looks like a really nice group of people.


----------



## CegAbq

NogDog said:


> Looks like a really nice group of people.


Thanks NogDog


----------



## Anju 

I agree Nogdog - I would not hesitate to be friends with y'all!  Very amiable looking.


----------



## Garand

Here I am with Nola the Katrina rescue and our old, much loved and missed Lab, Jake.


----------



## Cindy416

Awww, Garand, nice rescue, and, as for your much loved and missed lab, I can completely sympathize. I absolutely adore labs, and would love to have another one or two. We live on a large farm smack-dab in the middle of duck/goose/deer/anything that moves hunting country, and we've not been able to keep our labs. Seems as if they disappear (I have another word for it) or get killed in farming accidents, so we haven't had a lab for awhile. I miss the ones that we've had very much. They were all extraordinary dogs!


----------



## Addie

Great picture, Garand! Your pups are absolutely beautiful. Sorry to hear about Jake. Losing a dog is always so difficult, but it's nice to be able to look back on great memories with wonderful pictures.


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog,  may I ask how you got the photo of Noggin in your avatar to be like that, with one ear out?  It looks great, almost like a 3-D pic.


----------



## CegAbq

Susan in VA said:


> NogDog, may I ask how you got the photo of Noggin in your avatar to be like that, with one ear out? It looks great, almost like a 3-D pic.


I too was wondering & would love to know.


----------



## CegAbq

Anju No. 469 said:


> Very amiable looking.


Thanks Anju - but HAH! they are 22, 20, & 20 & still physically fight like cats & dogs. It is a ridiculous challenge! But I love them no matter what.


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:


> NogDog, may I ask how you got the photo of Noggin in your avatar to be like that, with one ear out? It looks great, almost like a 3-D pic.


Basically, the actual image is a square that contains the entire image, but I did some editing with The GIMP (the poor man's PhotoShop) to make the left-most and top-most 10 pixels (approx.) transparent, except for where the ear was. I saved the result as a PNG (which supports transparency) instead of a JPEG (which does not). I also drew in a border where the transparency starts, as well as the bottom and right sides, in order to emphasize the effect.

If you want all the step-by-step details, let me know.

I think there's a name the graphic artists use for this effect (part of an image sticking out beyond what would otherwise be the boundary), I just can't think of it right now.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks!  I didn't know it was possible to make pixels transparent.  I just looked at www.gimp.org briefly to get an idea of what it can do, and I'm going to play around with some of their options.  The only photo editing I've ever done has been basic stuff on the photoprinter at the camera store, so this will be fun.


----------



## telracs

This is me near the Jordan River.


----------



## Addie

scarlet said:


> This is me near the Jordan River.


Lovely! 

*waves back*


----------



## MusicSavesUs

Not sure what I was so intently looking at in this one. A friend took it with my phone.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Here's me!


----------



## Geoffrey

I look pretty much like my avatar - just not quite so yellow.


----------



## RoxyLyz

_Nice to put a face to most of the nicknames...

Well this is me... Sasha Lyz








_​


----------



## Pencepon

I can't tell if this is working or not... this is me, taken last night.

Nope - not working. This is the Flickr link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3839002564/


----------



## NogDog

Pencepon said:


> I can't tell if this is working or not... this is me, taken last night.
> 
> Nope - not working. This is the Flickr link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3839002564/


On the Flickr page, right click on the image and select "copy image location", then paste that in here for the URL (between the "img" tags), _et voila:_


----------



## libros_lego

You have beautiful eyes.


----------



## ValHallaGirl

hey I'm new here!! ^.^ my display pic is me


----------



## NogDog

ValHallaGirl said:


> hey I'm new here!! ^.^ my display pic is me


Welcome aboard.

Pull up a chair, make yourself comfortable, read all the FAQs, and join the fun.


----------



## JimC1946

My wife/soulmate Deborah and me.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

This thread needs more pictures... so here's one from our little Meetup in Phoenix:










(l to r: Cowgirl, me, Dankinia)


----------



## Shas

Here's as good as it gets.
I'm just delighted to meet such a friendly bunch of people!
Shas


----------



## BlueEyedMum

I love seeing the faces that go with a name. Here's a few of me

While I was in Ireland visiting family.


----------



## 3boysnagirl

Me Christmas 2008









Me and the kids Christmas 2008









Sadly I can't download Christmas 2009 because my hard drive is full.


----------



## kevindorsey

Hey, some nice pics.  Gotta find a good one of mine before posting.


----------



## Rihannsu

Couldnt make the Image show up so I made it into a hyperlink (anyone know how to make it show up on the actual post?)

Anyway I am brand new to the forum, just dressed up my new Kindle 2i with a skin from Decalgirl called Offspring. Below is a picture of when I first received my Kindle, I was very excited to get it, and my wife was nice enough to bring it to me at work 










_--- posted pic_


----------



## Jeff

Rihannsu said:


> Couldnt make the Image show up so I made it into a hyperlink (anyone know how to make it show up on the actual post?)


Get the URL of the image and enclose it with IMG tags:



Code:


[IMG]http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs153.snc3/18046_1175534954065_1398815515_30416302_4527521_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RhondaRN

Hey this is a great thread! I love seeing what everyone looks like, their pets and family and such. So I'll go!

Here's my husband Allyn of 28 years and I standing with a passion of ours.









This is my youngest daughter Kaitlyn who's in her 2nd year of college. She'll be 20 this month.









This is my eldest Stephanie and her husband Steve. She's 24.









Here's my big hunk of chocolate love, my Lab Savannah. She's 11 months old.









Here's my answer to a midlife crisis.....my other love.


----------



## Rihannsu

Great pics Rhonda, and great family 

I especially like your choice of transportation (bike and car)


----------



## DefyingGravity

Patrizia said:


> Okay, sorry these are so big, still learning here but here are a few of my clan.. This is Bijoux and Lily.. I love her chewing on his ear but it looks like she is up to something.. trust me .. she is.. LOL


Are your pups Bichons? They look just like my Brie!!


----------



## Shara

This is me and my husband Steve


----------



## mcblanchfield

This is from a 3 day backpacking trip through the badlands last spring. Self portrait.


----------



## smith1j

I've had my Kindle2 for three weeks now and enjoy reading so much more now. It really is nice to be able to get a new book to read within seconds of purchasing it.

Here I am standing next to one of my other hobbies which I absolutey love doing.


----------



## skookum

_sorry these are so big, still learning here_

Image handling doesn't require Photoshop for most tasks. Try this free app...

http://www.irfanview.com/

Image resizing is two clicks and a save.


----------



## Margaret

This is a picture of my husband, Joe, and myself with our three sons (Gregory, David, and Joey, ) three daughters (Jami, Donna, and Katie,) son-in-law (with beard -Brian), daughter-in-law (straight dark hair-Amy) and five grandchildren (Samantha, Molly, Luke, Shannon, and Alaina.) The picture was taken last summer on the beach in Sea Isle, New Jersey -our favorite place for a family vacation.


----------



## skookum

Pencepon said:


> I can't tell if this is working or not... this is me, taken last night.
> 
> Nope - not working. This is the Flickr link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3839002564/


 You correctly bracketed the image url with tags so I suspect it's some Flickr "feature" preventing it showing.


----------



## Todd

ME!!  Yeah..I read....


----------



## loca

Not that many brave people I see...


----------



## Brian8205

Here's a couple of me and "the fam". I am a member of the 501st Legion (Star Wars costuming) and my wife and I do civil war reenacting, on occasion


----------



## gdae23

I've just discovered this thread, although I've been on KB a while. I'm really enjoying the pictures, and putting faces with the names I've been reading here.

I think there are a few pictures of me on a NY meet-up thread, but this is one where I'm doing another of my favorite activities. This was taken about a year ago at an Irish music party at someone's home in Manhattan. I'm the fiddler sitting just to the right of the man playing concertina.


----------



## loca

Margaret said:


> This is a picture of my husband, Joe, and myself with our three sons (Gregory, David, and Joey, ) three daughters (Jami, Donna, and Katie,) son-in-law (with beard -Brian), daughter-in-law (straight dark hair-Amy) and five grandchildren (Samantha, Molly, Luke, Shannon, and Alaina.) The picture was taken last summer on the beach in Sea Isle, New Jersey -our favorite place for a family vacation.


The brady bunch


----------



## Mandy

I love being able to put a face to the posters! 

A pic of myself, and my daughter, Emily. (We are both hard of hearing)









One of my favorite pics: My daughter, Abby, and Samnang - cat nap!


----------



## NogDog

Great pics. The one with the cat is a classic.


----------



## Margaret

loca said:


> The brady bunch


I just wish I would have had an "Alice" to do the housework.


----------



## maryannaevans

My middle child and me


----------



## anivyl

Mandy said:


> One of my favorite pics: My daughter, Abby, and Samnang - cat nap!


this is such a beautiful picture and at the same time... i swear that cat is smiling HAHAHAHAHA it's so cute <3 thanks for sharing such personal pictures


----------



## maryannaevans

My youngest and me:









My oldest and me:


----------



## NogDog

maryannaevans said:


> My youngest and me:


Which is which?


----------



## ValeriGail

Really cool seeing everyone's pictures!!

This is me...


----------



## BrassMan

Self-portrait!


----------



## Susan in VA

Yikes!  Scary....  Glad I was looking at that on my small 10" screen!


----------



## ValeriGail

WOW!!! Awesome picture!!!!


----------



## maryannaevans

NogDog said:


> Which is which?


I thank you...and she doesn't.


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> BrassMan, how in the world did you do that? What animal and how did you get him to stay still?


Heheheh. It was a burro, a very pacific beast. And you might note from the reflection that I wasn't all that close. I just cropped it close.

Purty, ain't I?


----------



## Trilby

This is me 10yrs ago. I dislike having my picture taken..so when my daughter said she wanted to take my pic, I hammed it up!









This is me from a few years ago, when my hair grew back after chemo. My hair is straight again now. I just need a new pic lol


----------



## telracs

Me...








My sister


----------



## corkyb

Scarlet,
Was that the Recovery Rally by any chance?
Paula ny


----------



## telracs

corkyb said:


> Scarlet,
> Was that the Recovery Rally by any chance?
> Paula ny


nope, MS walk.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Great cause...good going...cute picture...proud of you and your sister...<sucking up to prolong the moritorium>...thanks for taking your camera...great photos in the 10,000 word thread...hope you participate next year...


okay, enough sucking up... you get another 5 days.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> WOW!!! Thank you!


actually, you're only really getting 2 days, because I'll be off the boards Wednesday-Friday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> We'll miss you.


Don't get into this sucking-up thing_ too_ much.


----------



## loca

Cobbie said:


> Temporary, strictly temporary....


LOL


----------



## leslieray

Here's me! Hope I made this the right size....

This is about 3 years back on the Riverwalk in San Antonio, TX. They make the best margueritas!  Only had one, that's all I could handle!


----------



## BrassMan

Salad days. 1968.


----------



## NogDog

There is something about combining the cowboy look with the sunglasses and varsity jacket that's just a little off kilter. 

(Of course, there may have been a photo at some point of my life of me wearing my varsity jacket with bell-bottoms and platform shoes, so what do I know?  )


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> There is something about combining the cowboy look with the sunglasses and varsity jacket that's just a little off kilter.


That's not a cowboy look; he lives in Texas... this is standard uniform, I think.  Goes with everything, there.


----------



## leslieray

Nice picture,Brassman! 

There's something to be said about an academically inclined cowboy! Is
the gun real? Is that what you use to extract snakes from your pick up truck?

Seriously though, it really is a nice picture as are all the others you have contributed in the 10000 words thread. Awesome!


----------



## BrassMan

Off-kilter? Och, lad, there's not an ounce o' the plaid in me ancestry. 

Until I went off to college, my father and I, and several other fathers and sons, grew up camping in the New Mexican desert west of El Paso, on federal land, where the Homestead Act was still in effect. Nowadays, with illegal aliens, drug smugglers, and the Border Patrol all over that country, I doubt we'd be doing that.

It's a harsh, beautiful area. Below is one place we often camped.

Some of our garb was improvised, but on my honor, I never wore bell-bottoms or platform shoes!


----------



## ValeriGail

Susan in VA said:


> That's not a cowboy look; he lives in Texas... this is standard uniform, I think.  Goes with everything, there.


So true!! In fact, I think the only thing that dates the picture, except for the grain of it, is the shape of the cowboy hat! I could drive down my dirt road this afternoon and see a dozen or so boys dressed very similar... Well, probably not in their varsity jackets till November though 

*Quote from:Cobbie*


> Along with horses and dirt roads...


Yep! Dirty trucks and all!! 








While Christmas shopping last year, we came out of the store to see this written on our truck. Cracked me up!! This is pretty much how my truck looks 24/7. Its only a matter of hours, usually, after I take it through the car wash before it looks just like this again. right now, I have "Hi" written on it! LOL


----------



## summerteeth

My fiance and I when we just started dating - about four years ago









My sister and I in Paris


----------



## leslieray

My fiance and I when we just started dating - about four years ago

Such a cute couple! Thanks for sharing! 


summerteeth said:


> My fiance and I when we just started dating - about four years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister and I in Paris


Awwww, such a cute couple! Thanks for sharing the pic with us!


----------



## corkyb

Susan in VA said:


> That's not a cowboy look; he lives in Texas... this is standard uniform, I think.  Goes with everything, there.


Yeah, that's standard dress fare in Texas. They wear those hats with business suits and those stringy things for ties.


----------



## corkyb

ValeriGail said:


> So true!! In fact, I think the only thing that dates the picture, except for the grain of it, is the shape of the cowboy hat! I could drive down my dirt road this afternoon and see a dozen or so boys dressed very similar... Well, probably not in their varsity jackets till November though
> 
> *Quote from:Cobbie*
> 
> Cowboy hats have different shapes that go in and out of fashion? Fascinating. Who knew? Texans, I guess!
> Paula ny
> 
> Yep! Dirty trucks and all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Christmas shopping last year, we came out of the store to see this written on our truck. Cracked me up!! This is pretty much how my truck looks 24/7. Its only a matter of hours, usually, after I take it through the car wash before it looks just like this again. right now, I have "Hi" written on it! LOL


----------



## corkyb

Suburbans, the standard Texas station wagon!
Paula ny


----------



## Susan in VA

Cowboy hats have different _shapes_?? I didn't know that either...


----------



## ValeriGail

Susan in VA said:


> Cowboy hats have different _shapes_?? I didn't know that either...


I'm seriously laughing over here!! Ya'll crack me up!!

Yep they have different shapes. Tons, actually. The best cowboy hat is shaped individually to your face. Standard is still standard though. And I do have to say that NONE of them are those crazy gigantic ten foot tall hats that show up in some movies. 

And of course I can't let this opportunity pass with out sharing a photo!!









My twins in my dad's cowboy hat. October of 2005, when they were 16 months old. My dad still wears this same hat!


----------



## Jasonmh

This is me on vacation last year, at Ginnie Springs in central Florida for some diving:


----------



## Susan in VA

ValeriGail said:


> I'm seriously laughing over here!! Ya'll crack me up!!
> 
> Yep they have different shapes. Tons, actually. The best cowboy hat is shaped individually to your face. Standard is still standard though.


Okay, I had to look it up. Found a site that shows about fifty different types. At least, they have different_ names_, and according to the descriptions the _creases _differ and that sort of thing. But... dare I say it... I have a hard time telling them apart. 

The things one learns on Kindleboards....


----------



## BrassMan

Susan in VA said:


> The things one learns on Kindleboards....


I'm not a typical picky Texan when it comes to hats, but I'll add that hats are either straw or felt. The felt can be expensive! Stetson grades them like this: XXX Beaver, XXXXX Beaver, and so forth, pronounced "triple-X beaver" and so forth. As far as I know, the best is "eight-X Beaver." I imagine the beaver allusion is to their water-shedding qualities.

I almost failed my driver's test because the officer set his immaculate white Stetson on the back seat as we began, and then later, I guess to check my reflexes, told me suddenly to "Stop!" I slammed on the brakes and his hat fell onto the floor in back. He said nothing but he checked it carefully for damage before we proceeded. Whew! Never mess with a Texan's hat!


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> Why do men always put their hats brim-side up when setting them down?


I don't know, but they don't always. My wife's 91 year old uncle, who never goes out without clean, new, pressed jeans, a sharp dress shirt with snaps instead of buttons, and a fine, respectable hat, sets his brim down, at least at our house. At his house he has one of those U-shaped hat holders on his wall. He also carries a sturdy, steamed oak cane, which he purchased at the local feed store. It's for sorting cattle, among other uses. He won't have a toff's cane with a gold metal handle. Man's gotta have his standards.


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> Thanks. Sounds like an interesting man.


He really is. His mind is SHARP. He can remember all the kids in the photo of his one room schoolhouse from 1925, and even the names of the five kids who weren't in the picture. He's a great guy. Here he is. Note the hat:










Here's an old shot of your humble servant. If the Kindle had only come out 20 years earlier, this wouldn't have happened!


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> Your wife's uncle is a lucky man. what is going on in this photo?


DTBs reach critical mass! Seek entropy!


----------



## leslieray

ValeriGail said:


> I'm seriously laughing over here!! Ya'll crack me up!!
> 
> Yep they have different shapes. Tons, actually. The best cowboy hat is shaped individually to your face. Standard is still standard though. And I do have to say that NONE of them are those crazy gigantic ten foot tall hats that show up in some movies.
> 
> And of course I can't let this opportunity pass with out sharing a photo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My twins in my dad's cowboy hat. October of 2005, when they were 16 months old. My dad still wears this same hat!


Now here's two little fellas that know how to wear a cowboy hat!!! So cute!


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Why do men always put their hats brim-side up when setting them down?


Maybe they only do it when they're out in a public place, for hygiene reasons? (That would explain why Al's uncle sets it brim-down _at home,_ where he knows it's clean.) Otherwise you'd be setting the part that goes over your forehead down on top of who-knows-what-kind-of-germy surface.


----------



## geoffthomas

When wearing such headgear, I personally never put it down brim up.
That would expose the crown to damage/smashing/scraping.
But it would allow for others to make cash donations easier(?).

Just sayin.....


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

This is me! 










I'm just sitting in my dorm room.


----------



## Jen

Well....I never do this, but I feel kinda guilty after looking at what everyone else looks like!
Here's me....on my wedding day almost a year ago.


----------

